# Honda GX31 problem



## hottemp (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a GX31 that's on a tiller. It will not excellerate. I have installed a new carb, Ing. and a plug. Air gap set at .016. Good spark, compression and seems to be getting fuel. Fuel lines and filter replaced. Checked valve clearance. I also checked to see if keyway was sheared. I do not have a service manual for this engine. I am so lost at this point. Can anyone give me any ideas. Oh this happened while tilling. Just stopped going.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

bad crank seals or the auto compression release has gone bad on the cam gear. Just a few things i see go bad on these engines.


----------

